# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Thënje të bukura për dashurinë

## FLORIRI

Ketu mund te shkruani thenje qe keni degjuar apo lexuar mbi dashurine


*"Dashuria eshte bime qe mbin ne menyre spontane jo nga ata qe kultivohen ne kopesht"*

----------


## i fundit

*"Ne dashuri flet zemra e jo gjuha..."*

----------


## FLORIRI

*Ku i dihet ne do te provoj ndjenja te tilla per dike tjeter ashtu sic provova per ty.Isha njeriu me i lumtur ne bote kur te kisha prane...e te mendosh qe mbreme as nuk deshe te me shohesh..e tani ndodhem ketu duke derdhur lot per ikjen e njeriut me te vecante per mua...ste uroj kurre caste te tilla,jane te dhimbshme..ti me thua qe sjam asgje per ty qe ja vlen te qash, ndersa per mua je bota...me te vertet*
 :ngerdheshje: 

Normal qe se kam thene un lol

----------


## i fundit

Dashuria eshte ajo per te cilen syte falin lotin dhe nata e vjedh gjumin...

----------


## FLORIRI

*Kjo zemer e marre e mbytur ne mjerime
Pa prere vuan e leshon renkime
Kur me dha Zoti vere dashurie
Ma mbushi kupen gjak prej zemres sime* 

Nje nga Rubaiat e Omar Khajamit

----------


## FLORIRI

I fundit,

Si ke lexuar rubaiat e Omar khajamit?

Nje vajze nga Irani me ka dhururar nje liber persisht-italisht me rubairat.Por Noli i ka perkthy hatashem fare.Ka me lezet ne shqip se ne persisht  :ngerdheshje: 

*Persisht*
_Tongi-ye may-e la'l kh'aham o divani
Sadd-e ramaghi bayad o nes-e nani
Vangah man o to neshasteh dar virani
Khoshtar bovad as mamlekat-e soltani._

*Shqip*

Me Bukë sa për shpirt, moj Hën e Zanë,
Me ver e Harp e Vjersha dhe ty pranë
Në Pjergull të Gërmadhës jam m'i lumtur
Se ne pallat e fron një qint Sulltanë.

----------


## i fundit

Jo fatkeqsisht nuki kam  lexuar,nuk kam pas fatin tme bien ne dore keto libra.
Ke naj nje ti te ma dergosh me e-mail kete te perkthyer nga noli p.sh se nuk mar vesh persisht.

----------


## friendlyboy1

un per dashurin kam keng jo me thenie, ja nje e re qe do e nxjerr ne albumin tim te ardhshem:
hajde ktu moj shpirt se te dashuroj, 
e di qe jam dyfishi moshes tende po 
hapi kembet dhe do ta kerkoj
ky eshte urdher nuk eshte propozim 
prandaj hajd ke xhaxhi ma le nje  te *im

----------


## kleoparta

dashuria eshte gjeja me e bukur qe te ndodh ne jete po.Por e pa perballushme per zemeren e dobet

----------


## Zemrushja

Dashuria eshte ndienja e pafajesise.. qe nuk i le dy te rinj te veprojne me mendje por me zemer

=============

Dashuria eshte mjalta e jetes ... 

===============


Nje zemer qe qan
dhe dy pika lot
padashur kerkojn
Ty mos te harrojne..

=========


Nese ti do ishe Zog une do doja te isha krahu jot.. 
Nese ti do ishe Keng une do doja te isha nota
Nese ti do ishe Ylber une do doja te isha ngjyra
Nese ti do ishe Engjell une per ty do rrija te lutesha..
E perjetshme do doja te isha e jotja..

hmmm spo me kujtohen te tjera

----------


## Zemrushja

Ne dashuri nje fjale fyese eshte me e rende se sa nje e rrafur..

----------


## Zemrushja

Dashuria e vertet e ka prehjen vec ne nje vend ... NE ZEMER.. :P

----------


## BaBa

*Kur fjala del nga zemra, godet në zemër.*

----------


## Zemrushja

Guri i rende ne vend te vet.. Dashuria e vertet ne zemren e dikujt :P

----------


## BaBa

*Ç'ke moj zemër që rënkon; koka bën, koka pëson.*
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SaS

njerzit me thone qe te dashuroj ty eshte nje gabim !!!
po si mund te jem gabim kur ndjehem mire ??? 
nese kam bere nje gabim nuk eshte se te dua por qe nje dite do mund te me duash sic te dua une ty !!!

----------


## LIMANN

Dashuria e parë i ngjanë borës së parë,rrallë ndonjiher mbetet.

----------


## LIMANN

Dashuria as nuk mund të blihet,as nuk mund të shitet,çmimi i vetem i dashurisë është dashuria!!!!!!!

----------


## LIMANN

Dashuria ësht e verbër ,por shihet prej se largu.

----------


## BaBa

*Ajde o Vajze e mbare kalo iher nga Marsi  se su ba Qameti  i rrug e dy pune*  :ngerdheshje: 


*Zemrushja sna e kalon njeri neve te dy kemi then aq shprehje te bukura sa per gjith muajin* loooooooooool

----------

